# College/Uni



## megz123 (May 9, 2012)

Hi, i am hoping to start college this year and uni in the next few years. I haven't experience my IBS in this situation yet as i have been working for the last few years. Any ideas on how i could maybe plan to control this before going? I feel my ibs is mostly triggered by stress and i think it may occur really badly then. I have 5 years of uni to do and don't want to screw it up.


----------



## xSarahx (Dec 12, 2010)

hey, I'm in the same situation as you. I'm starting university in the fall at a school that is a 20hr drive, or a 2 hr plane ride, from my family. I am also taking a really stressful program and am worried about stress and my IBS. I took a year off from school to work because my IBS is so bad. What I plan to do is seek help from some of the health staff there (since i'm actually in a health program, I'm hoping it won't be a problem) and help from councillors about stress management as well as course load management. It's all about having that balance between school and social, and even trying to balance that can be stressful.I'm hoping that I will meet some awesome friends that will understand, but you can only hope :/Let me know what your plans are, Sarah


----------



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

HelloSome things that have helped me whilst being at college are:Letting the college know about any health problems before starting so that they are more understanding about attendance; letting all of your individual tutors know too, so that you can leave the class when you wish; if you struggle in the mornings then you could ask about having your timetable arranged to late morning/afternoon classes; and for exams ask to be in a room away from the main hall where there's easier toilet access. Also i'm extremely fortunate to have the nicest woman on earth as my form tutor! lol, so a good understanding with them helps a lot i feel, as they should be on your side. Best of luck with your studies!


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

dfgnhjkljhggfffc


----------

